

Apple Threatens to Close iTunes over Possible Royalty Hikes - iamdave
http://money.cnn.com/2008/09/30/technology/itunesthreat.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008093014

======
TrevorJ
Here's all this amounts to: (note, this is a itunes store link so it will
launch itunes)

[http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?...](http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?i=287185334&id=287185229&s=143441)

------
bigthboy
I could care less if they closed as long as I could still put music on my
iPod.

